# Combination of LCD TV, Home Cinema Sound System, PS3 & XBox 360



## ysk0304 (Apr 18, 2011)

As stated in the title above, I would like to setup the combination of the home system but I not so familiar with all the wiring system. Here are the list of my home system:

TV: Panasonic VIERA TH-L42U20s
(42' Full HD LCD TV with 3 HDMI, one of them does support ARC)

Home Cinema Sound System: Panasonic SC-PT480
(5.1 chn surround sound system that support ARC)

If can I would like to make my home cinema sound system become my main speaker for all the activities such as watching tv, playing ps3 and xbox 360 and as well as watching movie or listening song. All can be connected using HDMI cable and optic cable.

Your kind helps will be thank you-ed so much.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Judging from the few specs I could find online, the PT480 doe not have HDMI in, only out. If this is incorrect, let me know.

Your best option will be to connect everything to your TV via HDMi, then run the audio out from your TV to the audio in of the PT480 via an optical connection.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Marshall, would this work? I don't think the TV has optical out.

To the TV - SC-PT480 HDMI 1, Xbox HDMI 2, ps3 HDMI 3.

Optical output from the Xbox and ps3 to the inputs on a 2x1 optical switcher, output from the switcher to the optical input on the SC-PT480.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You're right mike, I wrongly assumed the TV had an optical out. I guess HDMI audio return channel has relegated optical audio out to the legacy scrapheap as well.

I guess the big question would be what is your source for "watching TV"? Cable box, OTA Antenna, Hulu? If the tuner in the TV is a source, you'll need to get a little more creative. Otherwise, Mike's solution would work.


----------



## ysk0304 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you for the reply. Is the optical switcher expensive? 
Is there any HDMI and Optical switcher available? If does, is that mean i just need to plug in everything to that system and the output to the TV ARC-ed HDMI input?
Add the spec link to the TV and cinema home system. My tv just use normal antenna.

For the tv:

HDMI Input/ Support Feature	3 (2 rear, 1 side)/ Audio Return Channel (Input 2)
Composite Video Input	AV1/2/3: RCA phono type (1 side, 2 rear)
Audio Input (for Video)	AV1/2/3: RCA phono type connectors (L, R) (1 set side, 2 sets rear)
Component Video Input	RCA phono type [Y , PB/CB, PR/CR] (1 set rear)
PC Input	Mini D-sub 15-pin x 1 (rear)
Monitor Out	RCA phono type (1 rear)
Digital Audio Output (Optical)	1, rear
Headphone Jack	1, side


For the hifi system:

HDMI Out	1
Video Out	1
Digital Input	1 (Optical)
Audio Input	1 (AUX)
USB Terminal	1


If I wan add in cable TV (paid service) and I wan to use normal RCA, what should I do?

Thank you again for the help.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Okay,

If you do have an optical output on your TV, the easiest way is what I've previously described: hook up all items via HDMI to the TV, audio out from the TV to the PT480.

The downside to this approach is that you will likely only get discrete surround from your DVDs played through the PT480 and your OTA TV Broadcast. The reason for this is that incoming signals via HDMI are downsampled to digital stereo by most TVs.

Now, if you follow Mike's recommendation of getting an optical switcher:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10423&cs_id=1042302&p_id=2946&seq=1&format=2

You will get discrete surround from all your sources as long as you playback surround material and connect everything via optical. The downside is the extra step of switching both the video input on the TV and the optical switch, and having to run two cables for each source (HDMI video and Optical audio).


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Wait a minute - won't the HDMI audio return channel feature be able to route the TV's digital audio signal ala 5.1 channel or at least 2 channel back to the SC-PT480? I thought that's specifically what HDMI ARC did.

If not, never mind then see suggestions below in addition to Marshall's last post. 

If you go the route of the Optical splitter:

As an adder to Marshall's reply get the optical cables at Monoprice also. You'll save lots of $ by getting them from Monoprice. Set your stuff up, if possible, and measure out how much you need, adding at 1-2 feet to the measured lengths. Otherwise take a best guess to the length but always error on the long side.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Excellent catch Scott. Page 7-9 talks about setting up the ARC on the Panasonic.

Here's the manual: http://www.mito-oem.com/media/pdf/SCPT480.pdf

On the TV, you'll want to use HDMI 2 (ARC) input/audio output. Page 38-39 

http://www.panasonic.ae/EN/Manuals/TH-L42U20.pdf


----------

